# Has anyone bought from TheMattressTailor.com ?



## Alvie (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm looking at their co-sleeper organic mattress as it looks to have a nice thickness compared to other ones I have seen online. They don't have many reviews however. Anyone purchase from them and how was your experience and the quality of the mattresses?

http://www.themattresstailor.com/pr...QDEYqKPWdjC_0k7nhNVGuHdwWrJXoQ5vkexoCAHnw_wcB


----------

